# Fixed gear bunny hop?



## Cerddwyr (Jul 26, 2004)

As I was riding my new, currently SS Langster the other day, and daydreaming about the day my legs let me switch out the 20T freewheel for a 16T fixed cog, I had the need to swerve right to avoid a ped who walked right in front of me mid block. I bunny hopped onto the sidewalk with no problem, and it occured to me that even at speed, I paused for just a second with the pedals at 3/9 o'clock, then unweighted and hopped up. Now how on earth does one do this trick on a fixie? Do you just ride till you need to hop and pull up wherever the pedals are in their rotation? Or do you ride till the pedals are in the right position, then hop from there and hope you make it? Or is the bunny hop not a fixie option?

just curious,
Gordon


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

I can do it from a track stand. As for getting over things at speed, I just lift the front wheel and hope the rear survives. After only a few hits, the wheel is still OK, but one of these days, my tire will be low, and I'll trash a rim. When I'm able to think about it at slower speeds, front wheel up on the sidewalk, then unweight the rear and it should just bounce up. The faster you can do this, the better, I suppose.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Cerddwyr said:


> Or is the bunny hop not a fixie option?
> 
> just curious,
> Gordon


It can be done, but I wouldn't rely on it. I can only do them at relatively slow speeds, because all bets are off if I can't time it with the pedals being in a good position. If you go slowly, you can pretty much lift the front wheel over anything- like on a mtn bike- regardless of where the pedals are. I'm sure there are experts out there that are much better than me


----------



## FlatBroke (Jul 19, 2004)

*uh-oh!*

hadn't thought of this...
maybe I'd be better with a singlespeed


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

Cerddwyr said:


> ...I had the need to swerve right to avoid a ped who walked right in front of me mid block...


Yeah, pedestrians can be unpredictable. For me, the one thing about riding fix is that I have to be more observant and proactive. I usually slow down a little when I see pedestrians, anticipating a j-walk. I ride with a bell nowadays and give it a couple rings as I approach a questionable pedestrian.

I would not rely on learning how to b-hop a fixie. Too much timing and crank arm position dependent of a move to rely on when riding a fixie.


----------



## marron (Nov 25, 2002)

*http://www.oldskooltrack.com/files/home.frame.html*

As usuial, old skool is the best repository for information about street technique.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2004)

I was out of town one day last week - as I am inclined to do - stopped at a bike store.

A pretty good find, neat stuff. Anyway talking to one of the guys in the store and we watch a guy try to bunny hop up onto the sidewalk in front of the store, endos right over the handlebars.

We go out to see if he's OK. It's one of the guys that works in the store - turns out he's a fixed gear nut.

His explanantion - said he forgot that he'd flipped the wheel and was in fixed! Man was he embarrased!


----------



## mquetel (Apr 2, 2006)

toomanybikes said:


> I was out of town one day last week - as I am inclined to do - stopped at a bike store.
> 
> A pretty good find, neat stuff. Anyway talking to one of the guys in the store and we watch a guy try to bunny hop up onto the sidewalk in front of the store, endos right over the handlebars.
> 
> ...


Not to get too off-topic, but that is the exact reason why I will never put a freewheel on my flip-flop hub. I don't ever want to have to think "can I coast or not" while on my fixie.


----------



## commuter73 (Feb 6, 2005)

*hopping without worrying about pedal position*



filtersweep said:


> It can be done, but I wouldn't rely on it. I can only do them at relatively slow speeds, because all bets are off if I can't time it with the pedals being in a good position. If you go slowly, you can pretty much lift the front wheel over anything- like on a mtn bike- regardless of where the pedals are. I'm sure there are experts out there that are much better than me


after i built my first fixie, the first thing i did was try to pedal backwards. i think i even tried to do it before i went forward. after the novelty wore off i attempted the bunny hop. the following method worked for me:

as you're riding forward, raise your front wheel. then, simultaneously unweight your back wheel and push toward the object you want to clear. once you get the timing down, you should be able to get a small hop out of your bike. 

using this technique, pedal position doesn't matter much because the front end of the bike is doing most of the hopping. the rear wheel just follows suit. if you can master this with platforms, you'll get MUCH more air when you try it with clipless.  hope this helps.


----------

